# Brew B Que BBQ Cook-Off Filling up FAST! HURRY!SIGN UP TODAY



## brewbque (May 10, 2012)

*Hey Cookers* 

Brew B Que Festival BBQ Cook Off is filling up fast!
BUT you are in luck because we  *just ADDED 15 more spots!*

Brew B Que Festival is happening May 26th-27th in Conroe Texas.
*BBQ Cook Off is on Saturday May 26th.*

To register go to http://www.brewbque.eventbrite.com
Application go to http://www.brewbque.com/BBQ.asp
*you can also pay by check: address is on the BBQ Cook Off Application.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask
monica@3wayevents.com

SIGN UP TODAY!
Best Regards,
Monica


----------

